

Tesla Motors CEO Replaced by Elon Musk, Layoffs Expected - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/10/tesla-motors-layoffs-ceo-elon-musk.php

======
helveticaman
What, again?

------
vaksel
don't see why Tesla gets affected this. Do people really buy a $100K car on
credit?

~~~
teuobk
I agree. On the other hand, I drive by the Tesla showroom in Menlo Park almost
every day, and there never seem to be any customers there. I'm not sure if
that's normal for a sports-car dealer, but it certainly looks depressing to
have such an empty parking lot.

~~~
m0digital
Don't quote me on this but I thought there's already a substantial wait list
for the roadster. Once more people take delivery I think their show rooms will
fill up a little bit with maintenance and stuff but don't expect tent and
fairground sales like the Ford and Toyota guys. :)

The lambo dealer near me is the same way, yet somehow I still think they're
profitable. Probably only need to sell only 1 car a week, if even that.

